# DIY complete tank



## zanguli-ya-zamba (12 Feb 2013)

Hello 
This is not a guide or something like that. 
I just wanted to share my final work. 
Here is pic of my second tank 25 G. 
The cabinet , the light system , the tank are done by my self !!!

Feel free to tel me what do you think about it. 
Light system is a bit big, because at beginning I wanted to put more lights. 












Sorry for the last pic there is a lot of reflection 
I will take a pic of the tank when light are on, but its quite hard to take good pic of this tank because of light reflection when they are on !

Hope that you will like my work 

Cheers 
Zanguli


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (12 Feb 2013)

Here is an old pic of the tank when lights on. But it have change since than ! I will put a better pic after 





Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (12 Feb 2013)

very nice build. I'd be inclined to want to put a door on it to hide the filter and fe


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (12 Feb 2013)

I thanks for your compliment !
Yes I have to build a door, my wife ask me for it every week ! Just need time do do it !! And I will

Best regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenA (12 Feb 2013)

Looks nice, well done, and i think your wife's right about the door


----------



## AndyFJ (19 Mar 2013)

Good idea about the door. Good job on the setup though! What lighting did you go for?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Mar 2013)

Hi thanks for the compliment 
My lights are 2x Dymax Tropical 36 watt. 
It's running we'll mate   
One is on for 7 hours and the second one for 3 hour in the middle of the photoperiod. 

Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 May 2013)

Hi guys just wanted to say that I have done the door so now the set up is complete haha 




Sorry for the poor quality of the pic 

Cheers


----------



## Nutty (24 May 2013)

the door looks great! really professional looking, but did the FE not like being the dark? how has it escaped outside?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (27 May 2013)

Nutty said:


> the door looks great! really professional looking, but did the FE not like being the dark? how has it escaped outside?


Hahaha yes this FE doesn't like dark !!! 
In fact when I built that cabinet I have made a hole for. 2 KG FE and this one is a 5 KG so it doesn't fit in the hole. And I can't enlarge the hole with the tank on top of the cabinet. Next time I do a rescape I will bring the cabinet back to my workshop and enlarge the hole. Until than it have to stay outside lol ! 

Cheers mate and thank for the compliment


----------



## Kurono (27 May 2013)

Wow its very impressive!! I bet a lot of hard work and dedication went into this, I know my carpentry skills are a little down the toilet but I'm quite crafty when it comes to do diy work. You did a fantastic job I really do like the entire look of it. Specially the dark substrate almost looking like its touching the black of the cabinet!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (28 May 2013)

Kurono said:


> Wow its very impressive!! I bet a lot of hard work and dedication went into this, I know my carpentry skills are a little down the toilet but I'm quite crafty when it comes to do diy work. You did a fantastic job I really do like the entire look of it. Specially the dark substrate almost looking like its touching the black of the cabinet!




Hi Kurono 
Yes A lot of implication and time to do that  
Thanks for the compliment mate. 
The substrate is ADA aquasoil Amazonia. 

Regards


----------

